# Vatican agrees that Darwin was right



## Icalasari (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/faith/article5705331.ece

I am glad that I found this link. Wonder if this will shut up people who say Evolution isn't real?


----------



## Retsu (Feb 12, 2009)

The Vatican has been saying things like this for quite some time now.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 12, 2009)

How coincidential, today is Darwin's 200th birthday.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 12, 2009)

This is guaranteed to alter ones outlook on the theory of evolution forever.


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2009)

This is absolutely amazing. ^^

(actually in my Theology class back in like October I remember reading from the textbook that there was nothing in the Bible that contradicted evolution. So there)


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> (actually in my Theology class back in like October I remember reading from the textbook that there was nothing in the Bible that contradicted evolution. So there)





			
				Genesis 1:27 said:
			
		

> So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2009)

^ And yet:



			
				said book said:
			
		

> The Catholic understanding of the Creation account is that no contradiction exists between the biblical sotry and the theory of evolution.


Also a lot of the stories in the Bible are either fictional or greatly exaggerated.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ^ And yet:


The book is wrong. That or they are conveniently leaving out the rather crucial "by natural selection". The theory of evolution by natural selection is not compatible with any sort of creator myth, unless you stretch one or the other out of shape.



> Also a lot of the stories in the Bible are either fictional or greatly exaggerated.


Like this!


----------



## Mirry (Feb 13, 2009)

I love how these Christian apologists can dig up a bunch of "evidence" to support whatever theory suits their whim. These people could probably twist things around and argue that the Bible supports the existence of the Flying Spaghetti Monster if they really wanted to.

On the bright side, at least they're using their warped logic to support a theory that is a bit more sane now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 13, 2009)

> Also a lot of the stories in the Bible are either fictional or greatly exaggerated.


Only a lot? None of them are possible except the life of Jesus and even that's iffy at best. I thought the Bible was a sort of moral guidebook.
Because if you read it that way it's not too bad but if you take it literally then holy lol.


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Feb 19, 2009)

Pope John Paul II already declared that there existed no conflict between evolution and the faith back in 1996, and Pope Benedict XVI does not seem to want to change the Church's position on the matter. Moreover, Catholic schools in the US generally do teach evolution as the primary explanation of the origin of man and other species. Basically, this is old news.

What they mean is that evolution, as it does not explicitly undermine the role of God as the Creator or what have you, doesn't infringe upon execution of Christian belief. It may run counter to Scripture in the literal sense, and it does, but I don't think the Bible was supposed to provide every single detail of what exactly happened; it was conceived only as a matter of identity and morality, and nothing more.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 19, 2009)

> Only a lot? None of them are possible except the life of Jesus and even that's iffy at best. I thought the Bible was a sort of moral guidebook.


Weeell...

I swear there's some bits in it that have a bit of grounding in historical fact. Like the fall of Jericho. Except it wasn't really brought down by music.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 19, 2009)

But then you have stuff like Sodom and Gomorrah and Moses and the talking bush on fire and Jonah and the whale and that sort of cancels out anything remotely realistic.
I would've mentioned the virgin birth too but that's not mentioned in the Bible.

Anyway I do give credit to the Catholics for being one of the less insane religions out there (and that's saying something).


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm glad I'm a catholic, Benedict is a pretty cool pope, I hope he makes it so catholic accept darwins theories, then all the other religons will be like WTF?!?!?! and they'll accept it too!!!!!  

Catholics pwn


----------



## Retsu (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> I'm glad I'm a catholic, Benedict is a pretty cool pope, I hope he makes it so catholic accept darwins theories, then all the other religons will be like WTF?!?!?! and they'll accept it too!!!!!
> 
> Catholics pwn


this post makes me cry a little


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Ratzinger is a terrible human being.
Which probably makes him a great Pope!

I think everything Ratzinger tries to criticise can be andwered back with 'you were in the nazi party, anything you say about morality is irrelevant.'


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> I'm glad I'm a catholic, Benedict is a pretty cool pope, I hope he makes it so catholic accept darwins theories, then all the other religons will be like WTF?!?!?! and they'll accept it too!!!!!
> 
> Catholics pwn


This makes me lose hope in humanity.

Anyway, it's official. Thank God. No, really.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 21, 2009)

Isn't this really, really old news?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Isn't this really, really old news?


John Paul II had already said that Darwin wad right so probably.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 21, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I think everything Ratzinger tries to criticise can be andwered back with 'you were in the nazi party, anything you say about morality is irrelevant.'


To be fair, organising the local branch of the Hitlerjugend's annual picnic probably doesn't count as a heinous war crime.

On a more serious note, take of it what you will.

Damn, never thought I'd be defending the Pope. :P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah he can obviously claim all he fucking wants now that he's the Pope and everyone will think he's telling the truth. Look at his face and tell me you can't imagine him licking his chops at the thought of personally torturing a few hundred innocents.

Besides, there's the whole 'covered up that child-molesting priestly scum' thing, that 'racist shit' thing and that 'completely off his rocker' thing, to scratch the surface.


----------

